# San Joaquin Valley Beeks



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

My company is trying to get me to move back to Bakersfield, so I'm thinking about it. I've got my hives here in Farmington. They are mostly Carnies, so I'm wanting to know how they would do around Bakerfield. I have a couple of questions. 


Will Carnies do good in Bakersfield

 What other bees are keeps using out there

 What hive issues are you seeing, mites, AFB, EFB, etc

I know when my grandfarther had bees back in the 80's, he had Italians, but I'm sure that has all changed now.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

The carnis do realy well here as do the russians. I'm fifty miles from Bakersfield and have a little more flow but otherwise we're pretty similar. I have found that the dark bees really explode in the spring but use less feed during the summer dearth. They are also quik to resond to feeding so you can build new bees really fast and then shut them right back down for the winter.
I also have italians, mainly cordovans, but the dark bees are quickly becoming my favorites.
I deal with just about everything that the bees face as there is such a concentration of bees on any bee freindly area that there's just no way to keep from getting whatever your neighbor has.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Cow Pollinater - who's carnies and russians are you using? You can pm me if you like.

Greg


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

bhfury said:


> My company is trying to get me to move back to Bakersfield, so I'm thinking about it. I've got my hives here in Farmington. They are mostly Carnies, so I'm wanting to know how they would do around Bakerfield.


It's too much trouble trying to pack the girls all the way out there. Just set those hives out on the curb when you leave and someone will pick 'em up.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Barry Digman said:


> It's too much trouble trying to pack the girls all the way out there. Just set those hives out on the curb when you leave and someone will pick 'em up.


If it does happen..... I'm sure I will be taking them with me. These are very nice girls.... I'm going to make them movie stars in California


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

No really they will be alright. Barry's used to picking up girls on the curb.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey BH. Hook me up with some of that Moo Creamery when you move back.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

bhfury said:


> Cow Pollinater - who's carnies and russians are you using?
> Greg


Well... They're all mine of course:scratch:.. 
Some are swarms with marked queens but I've bought some from Oliveras and Khoenens carnis mated to Italian drones. Both are superb. I have a russian breeder from Glenns and one batch of daughters out of her. The daughters are mutts at this point but they are performing really well.
Don't get me wrong, Italians do fine here but the dark bees are winning me over.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Derek said:


> Hey BH. Hook me up with some of that Moo Creamery when you move back.



OK, if I go...I'll figure a way of getting you some.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

cow pollinater said:


> Well... They're all mine of course:scratch:..
> Some are swarms with marked queens but I've bought some from Oliveras and Khoenens carnis mated to Italian drones. Both are superb. I have a russian breeder from Glenns and one batch of daughters out of her. The daughters are mutts at this point but they are performing really well.
> Don't get me wrong, Italians do fine here but the dark bees are winning me over.


I've only had carnies and italians. I like the carnies better that's why I'm hoping they will do well in Bakersfield.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: San Joaquin Valley Beeks (Russian Bees)*

Is anyone using Russian bees for almonds pollination? Or are Russian bees so far behind the curve during winter they that aren't ready for the Almond pollination season.


----------

